# Finally found it Hagersville Auction Centre



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well you know that place where i get all my pigeons and other birds well i found the phone number for it so if you want pigeons,doves,ducks,peacocks ect... all for amazing low prices starting from only 1 dollar and up.

Its past hamilton onto a native resurve but trust me its worth the drive you can find runts for 7$ a pair and pairs of rollers for 4$ but the realy good birds can go up to 6$ or more for one bird but hey thats realy cheap since some of them are realy good breeds with great colours.
All the poultry come in on fridays only bidding starts at 12 Noon.
So heres the numbers.

Buss.(905) 768-5601

Home.(905) 768-3569

And just ask them how to get there since it does not say on there card.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

that's nice,

do you think you might get more birds from there?


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Christina...  
I will definitely check it out soon! I am always looking for new places to visit and see what's new 
Thanks Again


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*thanks!*

thanks christina, this is most helpful, i saw your video of the white king courting the little roller. how adorable! just adorable!
his mating dance is beautiful.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Your welcome just thought some ppl would like a bargen on making there flock bigger lol.


Oh and the video of Argranade and kestral feet ya its cute but too bad for Argranade he never got that female but i did get him a new mate Spirit is her name and shes realy pretty.

It also looks like i need a better web cam that one clip went way too fast lol.


----------

